# Queenstown, MD CCO (Prime Outlets at Queenstown)



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

I made a trek out to Queenstown MD yesterday to go to CCO.

All excited!

And then I walked in, looked straight to the back where the MAC all usually is...to find nothing! I mean, they had bags, but I don't really need one, so I skipped even looking.

But man...totally miffed. I guess they havent gotten the shipment in yet.


----------



## AmyHeimo (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be stopping here on the way to Bethany beach this weekend, has anyone been recently??


----------



## corngrl2 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just went to the Queenstown CCO and they seemed to have a lot of MAC items.  I bought a strobe cream and a bobby brown brick compact while i was there.  I saw lots of lippies and eyeshadows.  They also had fragrances and brush sets


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 17, 2007)

I went to this CCO yesterday and what a waste of time, gas and $2.50 toll money. This location had little to nothing. They had some fluidlines, paints, lipsticks, and lipglasses. MSF in Deep Dark, pink eyeshadows, no MAC brushes. They did have have quite a bit of Clinique, Bobbie Brown, and Stila items.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 18, 2007)

is this place located in the outlets right after the ocean city exit?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 18, 2007)

Follow the signs that say 301 because 50 splits.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 8, 2008)

anyone been to this one lately? if so what they got?


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Jun 21, 2008)

ahh! OMGG i love the CCO in Queenstown

i went there yesterday

i got a shadestick in crimsonaire, pastorale pigment, MSF in goldspill, royal assets smokey eyes palette, royal assests bag with brushes, 

they have almost all of the royal assets collection there
they had pasotorale, rushmetal, viz-a-violet, cocomotion (I THINK...) and 2 or 3 more

crimsonaire shadestick, overcast shadestick and a light green colored shadestick

blush, lots of older skin care lines and more

GO THERE!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone been here lately, just wondering if it is worth the drive...


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Jul 7, 2008)

im going here this saturday [hopefully]

ahh so excitedd


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 11, 2008)

So, I made it there this morning, and was very impressed.  They had so much more than the Arundel Mills store.
They had the Novel Twist Palettes and the Palettes from the Holiday Set, the brush set, and the pigments from the holiday.
Paint pots, eyeshadows, blushes, I was so happy to see it all there.


----------



## NikkiPucka (Nov 3, 2008)

*CCO over the Bay Bridge in MD?*

Has anyone been out there lately? I'd like to know if going out there is worth the trip. I've been to Arundel Mills in the past few weeks, but nothing really caught my eye. Thanks!!!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: CCO over the Bay Bridge in MD?*

The Queenstown CCO usually has a lesser selection that Arundel Mills, but if you're going in that direction for whatever reason, it's worth a stop.  That mall in general has a pretty good selection of stores.  But really, it's usually only good to stop there if you're already planning on heading over that way!  I wouldn't make a special trip out of it.


----------



## NikkiPucka (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: CCO over the Bay Bridge in MD?*

Thanks for the head's up. I recently went to Ohio to visit my husband's family, and we went to a CCO about an hour from Columbus. They had  pretty decent stuff, but Arundel Mills had more of a selection. I went to Arundel Mills this past weekend, but didn't get a chance to go in.

I've just started getting into MAC, and I have to say, it's worth it! I bought a dazzleglass last night. Swatched it. Oh so pretty! And another good thing about it, it was difficult to wash off—good staying power! 

Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## takinghearts (Dec 26, 2008)

anyone been here lately? i go to chesapeake college and usually stop by here everyother day during breaks but with school out, i really don't want to make a hour drive for nothing if they haven't gotten anything new in. i really wish they'd get some dazzleglasses already.

last time i was there they had:

-heatherette trios 1 and 2
-a royal assets palette (can't remember which one)
-crimsonaire shadestick
-perky, cash flow, greenstroke, delft paint pots
-flammable, untitled, chartru, canton candy, and structural brown paints
-fix+ (older bottle)
-2 eyeshadows from mcqueen
-claire de lune eyeshadow from moonbathe
-past haste eyeshadow
-fafi lipglosses: cult fave
-moonbathe, naked space (neo sci-fi) lipglosses
-1n lipstick
-light flush msf
-187, 185 brush
-2 brush sets from colourforms
-some older brush sets
-2 sets of lashes
-your ladyship pigment
-gilded green pigment
-a few beauty powders
-both heatherette beauty powders
-all 4 colourforms lipsticks
-some stylistic lipsticks
-brown pro lash mascara
-2 heatherette duo eyeliners (one being the blue/black one)
-gold stroke pigment
-evening aura & another neo sci-fi eyeshadow
-kid orange nailpolish
-shore leave eyeshadow (naughty nauticals)


----------



## IslandLover (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone been to this CCO recently? I'll be in Queenstown on Sunday and wanted to see if it was worth making a trip. Anything new here? TIA!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Jul 14, 2009)

There is SO MUCH MAC at this CCO!  

They have Heatherette, Fafi, Naughty Nauticals, Perky pp, Delft pp, Rollickin' pp, and plenty more pps and fluidlines.  There are Mattenes, McQueen, 08 Holiday, Sculpt and Shape, Neo Sci Fi product....  I could go on and on but I really can't remember everything, there was just so much!

Anyone who wants to make a trip out there will find it truly worthwhile.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 15, 2009)

this CCO is past the bay bridge going to Ocean city right?
by any chance did you see any msfs or studio scuplt foundations? and heatherette did they have starlette kiss there


----------



## blondie711 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was there yesterday, they had so much MAC it was overwhelming. Thought I'd post because they had the Mannish collection. I don't have/want any of it, but I know a lot of people went crazy for it. If you want to know if they had something, I can try to answer, but I was busy watching a woman be arrested for keeping her dog in the car while shopping ( it was only 128 degrees in the car!!). It made me so happy she was in handcuffs, is there something wrong with me??


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_I was there yesterday, they had so much MAC it was overwhelming. Thought I'd post because they had the Mannish collection. I don't have/want any of it, but I know a lot of people went crazy for it. If you want to know if they had something, I can try to answer, but I was busy watching a woman be arrested for keeping her dog in the car while shopping ( it was only 128 degrees in the car!!). *It made me so happy she was in handcuffs, is there something wrong with me??*_

 
noo totally not! thats horribly cruel and selfish, to leave the poor dog in in the car in such heat while shes off shopping.. i hope that dog is well taken care of now =(


----------



## takinghearts (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_this CCO is past the bay bridge going to Ocean city right?
by any chance did you see any msfs or studio scuplt foundations? and heatherette did they have starlette kiss there_

 
Head from the bay bridge to Easton (Talbot County) and the Queenstown Outlets are on the LEFT before Chesapeake College. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I haven't been there since the spring semester of college ended (not going back to Chesapeake for fall semester) but I think I'll make the hour trip since they seem like they have a lot of goodies.


----------



## blondie711 (Aug 3, 2009)

They did have Starlet Kiss, I actually bought one. They had a few tubes (maybe 3/4) of studio sculpt foundation, but I didn't really look at them to see shades.


----------



## takinghearts (Aug 22, 2009)

Any new updates? I'm thinking about going later today or tomorrow.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 1, 2009)

I made it out yesterday
they had 
two beauty powders from heatherette
starlette kiss gloss from collection and the bright baby pink lipstick
blushes from manish aurora
all antique shadow palettes and heatherette shadow palettes

two hello kitty dazzleglasses
tons of moustureblend face foundations and studio sculpt foundations

and dame edna collections
 tons of shadoes pagan shadow was there 
rollickin paint pot


----------



## NikkiPucka (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone been recently? My husband and I are heading over there this coming weekend to try to finish up holiday shopping and was curious to know if they had anything new. 
Thanks!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 22, 2010)

I went today, here's everything I remember. If you are looking for a specific item, just ask, it might jog my memory.
ps..not everything was something I was ever into, so I might have some names mistaken, but close enough that you'll know what I mean...
Trip palettes
Suite array palettes
In the gallery quad
Heatherette palettes
Fafi palettes
Seductress box
Graphic gardens
Baby bloom bags
Fix+, charged waters,makeup remover,skin care stuff in white packaging
10 pigments, I remember..kitchmas,jardin aires,your ladyship,blonde's gold,bell bottom blue,was it antique blonde or green?>
Lots of sculpt & shape powders
Studio scuplt foundation, (3) shades, nw15,nw20 & 1 other
4 cremesheen glasses,partial to pink,fashion scoop,creme angelise (sp?), 1 other
2 or 3 dazzleglasses
4/5 lip gelees
about 8 tendertones
See thru glosses
all the tri colored glosses
about 15 lipglasses including manish,style warriors,monogram,bonus beat
about 20 lipsticks, including hollywood nights,lolipop loving,bubbles,style warriors,ungaro
6/7 liners
12 shadesticks
5/6 perfumes
Naked honey body wash & skin salve
5/6 paint pots, rollickin,greenstroke,soft ochre
4/5 fluidlines
all the sheerspark powders
30+ eyeshadows, style warriors,neo sci,1 or 2 moonbathe
scatter rays
gel blush
lots of blush
6/7? MSF's , brunette,sunny by nature,porcelain pink,warm blend
all the hello kitty stuff, l/s,l/g,palettes,bag,doll,etc
fafi bags,I'd guess about 8/9 types of other collections bags, le brush sets
bunch of mineralize shadows, (4) colors,(2) colors
12/13 brushes, fan brush, a full size set w/ the 187 in it, large white bristled brushes were there too
all the dame edna stuff


they also had the Bobbi Brown brights shadow palette

Salesperson said next shipment is 2/10, will have 2009 holiday sets in it

Hope that helps someone!!


----------



## syrene78 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_I went today, here's everything I remember. If you are looking for a specific item, just ask, it might jog my memory.
ps..not everything was something I was ever into, so I might have some names mistaken, but close enough that you'll know what I mean...
Trip palettes
Suite array palettes
In the gallery quad
Heatherette palettes
Fafi palettes
Seductress box
Graphic gardens
Baby bloom bags
Fix+, charged waters,makeup remover,skin care stuff in white packaging
10 pigments, I remember..kitchmas,jardin aires,your ladyship,blonde's gold,bell bottom blue,was it antique blonde or green?>
Lots of sculpt & shape powders
Studio scuplt foundation, (3) shades, nw15,nw20 & 1 other
4 cremesheen glasses,partial to pink,fashion scoop,creme angelise (sp?), 1 other
2 or 3 dazzleglasses
4/5 lip gelees
about 8 tendertones
See thru glosses
all the tri colored glosses
about 15 lipglasses including manish,style warriors,monogram,bonus beat
about 20 lipsticks, including hollywood nights,lolipop loving,bubbles,style warriors,ungaro
6/7 liners
12 shadesticks
5/6 perfumes
Naked honey body wash & skin salve
5/6 paint pots, rollickin,greenstroke,soft ochre
4/5 fluidlines
all the sheerspark powders
30+ eyeshadows, style warriors,neo sci,1 or 2 moonbathe
scatter rays
gel blush
lots of blush
6/7? MSF's , brunette,sunny by nature,porcelain pink,warm blend
all the hello kitty stuff, l/s,l/g,palettes,bag,doll,etc
fafi bags,I'd guess about 8/9 types of other collections bags, le brush sets
bunch of mineralize shadows, (4) colors,(2) colors
12/13 brushes, fan brush, a full size set w/ the 187 in it, large white bristled brushes were there too
all the dame edna stuff


they also had the Bobbi Brown brights shadow palette

Salesperson said next shipment is 2/10, will have 2009 holiday sets in it

Hope that helps someone!!_

 
What great choice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If someone can do a CP from there, it'd be awesome!


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 23, 2010)

I might go back next week, I didn't realize how much I would like the Pure Rose l/s. I might have to go snatch up a backup. Let me know what you are looking for & I'll pick it up if I go.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 25, 2010)

I may take a ride out there soon- If i dont get there soon enough and someone else goes could you guys let me know? I been wanting to get my hands on one of the graphic gardens shadow palettes


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 3, 2010)

I went yesterday this is what I remember seeing and I finally got my graphic garden shadow set and an estee lauder long wear shadow color

I remember seeing in the clinique section:
Super Moist foundations 
Up lighting face tints peach and blush
Other foundations a whole slew of them didnt bother to check out really
gel bronze for face
tons of eyeshadows 
thats all I remember oh and tons of gift sets for cheap to

Estee lauder 
4-5 color stay eyeshadows I remember seeing pink blush, ivory lace a light blue colored one and a dark plum on and the basic flesh colored one

Tons of eyeshadows

thats all I was intersted in seeing from estee lauder

Onto MAC:
They have the two graphic garden shadow palettes

two hello kitty shadow sets

two dame edna shadow sets

chrsitmas pigments and lip gloss sets in

hello kitty makeup bag

sun tints moustrizer foundation (studio Sculpt) in colors Medium, Medium dark, Dark

2 studio sculpt foundations I did not catch the colored names

dazzle glasses I remember seeing in perfect ordinary, My fav pink, Soft dazzle, extra amps, and couple other colors to Which I did not catch the names but the colors were peach colors and dark red dazzle glasses
Oh and I did see fashion scoop there and a hello kitty dazzleglass and a dazzleglass from the monogram collection

Lipsticks: This is what I remember seeing
strawbaby lipstick from hello kitty
Hollywood nights
and all the other basic shadows
I think one dame edna lipstick 

regular glosses:
all the glosses from the sweet collection( one from mac with the cupcakes at the time during promo photos)
she boom lip gelee
other lip gelees also but forgot the names

Eyeshadows:
platnium pink metal x shadow
all the tri colored shadows from christmas
green mix mineralized shadow
and much more but didnt catch the names

Blushed:
all the two tone colored blushes from that one mac collection
moon rock? love rock? 
One colored baked mineralized blushes
Daft pink, second hand silk and other peachy and brown colored shades

two highlight powders from honey collection

heatherette powder

smooth merge, blonde, redhead, petticoat, and tripple fusion msfs were there
Refined, perfect toping and the two other single colored msfs from color crafted were there

tons of mineralized foundations in liquid form

tons of shadesticks from the sweet collection

suntints lipglosses all of them were there

two sculpt and shade powders were there

tons of new bobbie brown items but did not bother because not really into that makeup

tons of mac brush sets and indivual brushes


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 7, 2010)

Finally went back again today. Same stuff as in my previous post except:
less shadesticks
plenty of brunette & redhead MSF, no more blonde
so ceylon msf
more style warriors stuff
lots more bpb, (stark naked!)
dazzleglass cremes
all the holiday sets, boxes, pigments, bags, etc
2 Lilly creme blushes

Saleswoman said next shipment 3/15, "might" have Barroque Boudoir & D Squared **fingers crossed**

HTH!


----------



## NikkiPucka (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiPucka* 

 
_Has anyone been to this CCO lately?_

 
I stopped over last week to pick up a CP for someone & a 168 brush. Pretty much the same except
(2) grease paints from DSquared
Not many pigmets, but new were: Marine Ultra(?), Vivid Pink, and that Pro Magenta color (can't remember the name).
If you were looking for something specific, ask & I'll let you know.
HTH!


----------



## NikkiPucka (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks SO very much! I wasn't looking for anything particular, but thank you for the response!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 12, 2013)

I figured since I stopped by this CCO on my way to Ocean City this weekend, I should update it. First I want to say this is by far one of the best CCO's I've been to, they have a great selection and variety. So without further ado here's what I say:

  	Venomous Villains
  	Heavenly Creatures (including l/s, e/s and MSFs)
  	Almost All Skincare
  	Foundations (Prolonger, Studio Fix, 
  	L/e paint pots
  	Casual Color
  	Hey Sailor Pigments
  	Tons of brush sets
  	Tartan Tale e/s palettes
  	All the recent e/s duos
  	MAC to the Beach bronzer
  	Force of Love l/s
  	Kissable Lip colors from Shop x3 Cook x3
  	If you want to know about any specfic items just ask


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 8, 2013)

If anyone has been here recently please let me know if it is worth a 2 hr trip. I'm looking for mainly discontinued eyeshadows & l/s l/g  Thanks!


----------



## LC (Aug 14, 2013)

going today I will update later! hoping for some MSFs!


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2013)

Superb skinfinish
  	earthshine skinfish
  	marilyn beauty powder
  	porcelain pink MSF
  	and a few other MSFs

  	222 brushes


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 19, 2013)

Did they have alot of DQ'd eyeshadows and lipsticks and lip glasses?


----------

